# fsp saga 500 watt



## veeru is best (May 26, 2012)

hii i will buy GTX 560 after this month so i will need a good psu and i was suggested to buy Fsp saga 500 watt psu but i was confused from where to buy 
pleese suggest me a place or a website so that i can buy


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2012)

try ITWares.


----------



## veeru is best (May 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> try ITWares.



where is itwares if it is in raipur please mentioned or in which place this ITwares is please cleared it


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

^^ theitwares is a mumbai based shop and website - FSP Saga II 500 is not available on there ( at-least not on the website ) anymore so you better opt for Corsair VS450.


----------



## Shah (May 27, 2012)

Buy from naaptol.com


----------



## veeru is best (May 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ theitwares is a mumbai based shop and website - FSP Saga II 500 is not available on there ( at-least not on the website ) anymore so you better opt for Corsair VS450.



does corsair VX450 WATT psu will handle GTX560 and
core2Duo E7500
asus p5g41 tmlx 
4gb ram DDR3


----------



## fz8975 (May 27, 2012)

imo even vs450 can handle it, so vx450 can definetly do the job


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2012)

@ OP - Corsair has 3 ~450W PSu models ie VS450, CX430v2 and VX450 - all of them can handle a GTX 560 with the config you have - for your budget VS450 is the best choice - next comes CX430v2 - VX450W is a pricey unit though compared to VS450 and CX430v2.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 28, 2012)

Go for vs450..best at its price.


----------

